# International Bacc



## tinaM (Jun 24, 2012)

hello everyone! My family still at limbo as to what country we'll be moving to next so am exploring options.. I have a 14 year old and planning to go to an international school in Rome. I've researched that going to an INternational Bacc Degree will make it easier for my son to move to an Italian Uni later on because it is recognized as like Italian maturita cert. Has anyone experienced moving from an international school (in Rome) without an IB degree cert then transferring to an Italian University? I'm asking this because I am exploring other international schools without the IB degree.. Thanks in advance.


----------

